# Rem. SP-10



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm looking into buying the big gun, so I can throw more junk at honkers, specifically a Remington SP-10, I just thought I'd get input from everbody out there as to what I should be looking at for cost, both used and new. If anybody has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it.

Off topic: this is the best website I ever been to. Nice work to all involved!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

GanderGrinder would know alot abou that gun


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

If you decide to get a Browning Auto-10, I have a friend who might want to sell his.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm really just looking for an auto 10 guage that fuctions and kills, and of course, for the right price, however I don't know what right price is. So, if anybody has suggestions on good 10s I'm open, I just can't be spending 1000's of dollars on one.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have had my SP-10 since 1991. I love it!!! It has had half a cornfield in it and it still functioned fine. But you go over half a field and you will start running into some problems. I am pretty hard on my guns. I usually only clean them once a year unless there is a lot of moisture (rain, snow, fell in). I had the barrel chopped to 26.5 inches and Briley chokes put in. If you get one I think you will be pleased!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bubolc,
I'll put the word out that you are looking for one. I may be able to find one for a reasonable price. I think Walt F. has one and he may want to part with it. I'll talk to grandpa K. You going to be home this weekend CB. I'll give you a call on Sunday night.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm hunting Sat. morning then I gotta go back for a bachelor party. Give me a call I got a new # but you can get it from my old one.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Its hard to find a better 10ga. My dad, brother, and myself all have a Rem. SP-10. Over the years our family has owned many models of 10gauge's, and now the SP is the only 10ga we will use. If you would like any other info send me a pm. I've had my SP-10 for 7 years and its never done me wrong.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey blueballs,
When you comin up to do some huntin. I hear possibly late in November for some late season excitement. You better get yourself that ten-bore before you come. We will see how much pain it can deliver to your head after a hard night of festivities, when you pop off that first shot of the morning :beer: . Looking forward to catching up.
Lee


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I can't wait go get up there and hopefully I will have a the big 10 by the time late Nov. roles around. I'll catch up with you later leroy


----------

